# complementi di specificazione



## Irina=)

Ciao, Mi chiamo Irina e l'italiano è mio hobby.
Sono una utentessa del forum russia-italia. un'altra utentessa di questo forum aveva posto una domanda che ci ha fatto discutere. è stata questa:
"Per favore, ditemi se sono corrette entrambe le frasi o solo la prima? 
1. E` una persona i cui problemi  conosco. 
2. E` una persona di cui conosco i problemi."

Secondo me, queste proposizioni sono corrette, "i cui problemi" è uguale a "di cui problemi", sono complementi di specificazione possessivi.
Altri utenti, i madrelingua italiani sono convinti che la prima frase sia sbagliata.

Siccome in questo forum sono tanti linguisti e madrelingua, mi ci sono escritta per chiedervi di fare da giudici :=) e risolvere questa nostra controversia.

la nostra discussione potete vedere sul forum russia-italia in discussione "domande semplici", leggete le tre ultime pagine. Purtroppo non posso dare il link, non è permesso.

scusate gli errori, non sono italiana, sto ancora imparando.

Grazie.


----------



## marmok

Irina=) said:


> Ciao, Mi chiamo Irina e l'italiano è mio hobby.
> Sono una utentessa del forum russia-italia. un'altra utentessa di questo forum aveva posto una domanda che ci ha fatto discutere. è stata questa:
> "Per favore, ditemi se sono corrette entrambe le frasi o solo la prima?
> 1. E` una persona i cui problemi conosco.
> 2. E` una persona di cui conosco i problemi."
> 
> Secondo me, queste proposizioni sono corrette, "i cui problemi" è uguale a "di cui problemi", sono complementi di specificazione possessivi.
> Altri utenti, i madrelingua italiani sono convinti che la prima frase sia sbagliata.
> 
> Siccome in questo forum sono tanti linguisti e madrelingua, mi ci sono escritta per chiedervi di fare da giudici :=) e risolvere questa nostra controversia.
> 
> la nostra discussione potete vedere sul forum russia-italia in discussione "domande semplici", leggete le tre ultime pagine. Purtroppo non posso dare il link, non è permesso.
> 
> scusate gli errori, non sono italiana, sto ancora imparando.
> 
> Grazie.


 
La mia opinione è che sia corretta solo la seconda


----------



## Irina=)

Grazie, marmok, per la gentile risposta. Potresti anche motivarla? Vorrei capire perché è sbagliata


----------



## davidQ

ciao Irina 
Anch'io credo che la prima frase sia sbagliata o quanto meno sgrammaticata.
per esempio la frase può essere letta "conosco i problemi DI una persona". Sul dizionario troverai che la costruzione è la seguente: Conoscere qualcosa (segreti, aspettetive ecc...) di qualcuno (amico, persona, ecc...).

In ogni caso non vorrei indurti in errore quindi lascio ad altri più competenti di me la soluzione del tuo quesito.


----------



## Irina=)

provo a spiegarmi meglio 

conosco i segreti di una persona  è complemento di specificazione, risponde alla domanda di chi? 

è una persona i problemi della quale conosco 
è una persona di cui  problemi conosco 

però, se il pronome "cui" è posta tra l'articolo e il sostantivo, la preposizione "di" non è neccessaria
è una persona i cui  problemi conosco 

vi posso citare il dizionario, anzi, tanti dizionari italiani:

Il Treccani:
cui pron. rel. [lat. cui, dativo di qui]. – 

1. Forma obliqua del pron. rel. che (o il quale, la quale, i quali, le quali), a cui si sostituisce nei compl. indiretti, con un’unica forma per ambedue i generi e numeri: il progetto di cui ti ho parlato; la questione a cui accennavi; nelle condizioni in cui siamo; il luogo da cui venite; l’aereo con cui parto; i motivi per cui son venuto (spesso per cui è usato, spec. nel linguaggio parlato, col valore della congiunzione conclusiva e perciò; per es.: non m’intendo di queste cose, per cui preferisco tacere). Nei casi nei quali è usato come compl. di termine si può usare anche senza la preposizione a: la persona cui mi sono rivolto; quando ha valore di compl. di specificazione (del quale, della quale, dei quali, delle quali), ed è inserito tra l’articolo e il nome cui si riferisce, assume valore aggettivale e non necessita della prep. di: la cui forma, il cui merito, al cui nome. Esclusivam. letter. è l’uso senza prep., come compl. di termine (Voi cui fortuna ha posto in mano il freno ..., Petrarca) o come compl. ogg. (Al passegger, cui semivivo e nudo Lascia in breve tra’ sassi, Leopardi). Inserito tra l’articolo e il nome, ha valore di compl. di specificazione: il cui nome, la cui fama, ai cui meriti (cioè: il nome, la fama, ai meriti del quale o della quale o dei quali, ecc.).

il Garzanti:
cui

pron. rel. invar. sostituisce il quale, la quale, i quali, le quali nei complementi indiretti, ed è normalmente introdotto da prep.: la persona di cui ti ho parlato; il progetto a cui accennavi; la casa in cui abitiamo; le persone con cui trattiamo; la ragione per cui sono partito; il sentiero su cui camminavamo | come compl. di termine, spec. nell'uso lett., si può usare anche senza prep.: la persona (a) cui mi rivolsi | posto fra l'articolo e il sostantivo, ha valore di compl. di specificazione (del quale, della quale, dei quali, delle quali) e rifiuta la preposizione di : la cui fama, il cui merito, al cui nome | nell'uso ant. o lett., anche come compl. oggetto: un picciol ramo, cui gran fascio piega (PETRARCA Canz. CCCVII, 6) | spec. nel linguaggio parlato si usa per cui con valore di e perciò, per la qual cosa, riferito a un concetto espresso precedentemente: non m'intendo di queste cose, per cui preferisco tacere


Il Sabatini Coletti

cui
[cùi] pron. rel. inv.

1 Forma obliqua del pron. che (alternativa a tutte le forme del pron. variabile il quale), usata nei compl. indir., dove è preceduta da prep.: il libro di cui si parla; le condizioni in cui mi trovo ecc.; nel compl. di termine anche senza prep. (uso lett.): l'amico (a) cui penso; priva di prep. come compl. di specificazione quando è collocata tra l'art. (o prep. art.) e il s.: una persona sulla cui onestà ho molti dubbi


----------



## davidQ

Forse la difficoltà di un madrelingua italiano ad accettare la prima frase sta nel fatto che è abituato a trovare frasi del tipo SVO (soggetto, verbo e oggetto). Forse per questo difficilmente troverai un italiano che si esprima come nella prima frase. 
xxx


----------



## Irina=)

xxx

ma guarda l'esempio dal dizionario Sabatini Coletti: una persona sulla cui onestà ho molti dubbi. è strana? scorretta? suona italianissimo, però la regola SVO è violata


----------



## davidQ

Si hai ragione, devo fare ammenda. Inizialmente dissi che la frase era sgrammaticata ora neanch'io ne sarei cosi convinto. Sinceramente devo dire che non mi suona bene a differenza della frase riportata dal  Sabatini, però, nonostante questo mi accorgo (grazie a te) che l'uso del relativo "cui" è regolamentato anche in contesti simili.


----------



## Associazione Calcio Milan

Irina=) said:


> Per favore, ditemi se sono corrette entrambe le frasi o solo la prima?
> 1. E` una persona i cui problemi  conosco.
> 2. E` una persona di cui conosco i problemi.&quot;
> 
> la nostra discussione potete vedere sul forum russia-italia in discussione



  E` una persona i cui problemi  conosco.  Questa sbagliata non è,solo suona come una forma poetica ,certamente in uno italiano piu' o meno standard non la userei.  





Irina=) said:


> la nostra discussione potete vedere sul forum russia-italia in discussione


 Ci venivo anch'io un paio di anni fa',chissa' che non mi ricordi l'account.


----------



## Irina=)

mah... perché sarebbe letteraria quasta forma di complemento?

apro la voce "italia" di wikipedia e la prima cosa che c'è scritta:
L'Italia (ufficialmente Repubblica italiana,[1] è uno Stato membro dell'Unione Europea situato nell'Europa meridionale affacciata sul mar Mediterraneo, *il cui territorio* coincide in gran parte con l'omonima regione geografica. Il paese si estende su una superficie di 301.336 km² e conta 60.626.442 abitanti[2].

il cui territorio - il territorio del quale

più avanti:
Sono visibili inoltre le estese coperture di depositi vulcanici e i massicci intrusivi *la cui messa in posto *ha accompagnato i complessi eventi geodinamici che hanno portato all'attuale assetto geologico dell'Italia.

la cui messa in posto - la messa in posto dei quali

Il margine meridionale africano, frammentandosi durante l'avvicinamento al continente settentrionale europeo, ha originato una serie di microplacche interposte *la cui successiva accrezione *ha dato luogo nel corso del Cenozoico all'attuale territorio peninsulare e siciliano.

la cui successiva accrezione - la successiva accrezione delle quali

certo, non è una lingua parlata in famiglia o con amici, ma un prof di storia dovrebbe parlare così, credo


----------



## stella_maris_74

Irina=) said:


> *il cui territorio* coincide in gran parte con l'omonima regione geografica.
> 
> *la cui messa in posto *ha accompagnato i complessi eventi geodinamici
> 
> *la cui successiva accrezione *ha dato luogo nel corso del Cenozoico all'attuale territorio




La differenza fondamentale è che in tutti questi esempi la locuzione contenente "cui" forma il soggetto della frase che la segue:

il territorio [della quale] coincide...
la messa in posto [dei quali] ha accompagnato...
la successiva accrezione [delle quali] ha dato luogo...

Invece nell'esempio che ha dato inizio al thread la locuzione contenente "cui" è *complemento oggetto diretto* della frase che la segue.

1. E` una persona i cui problemi  conosco. = io conosco i problemi (c. oggetto) di questa persona (c. di specificazione)
2. E` una persona di cui conosco i problemi." = idem come sopra

ecco perché la costruzione, nel primo dei tuoi esempi qui sopra, suona strana e non corretta.
Se fosse stata: _E' una persona i cui problemi sono stati portati alla mia attenzione_, ad esempio,

"i cui problemi" sarebbe soggetto della frase che viene dopo, e quindi suonerebbe sicuramente giusto.

Lascio eventuali considerazioni più dettagliate a qualcuno più esperto di me


----------



## Irina=)

due errori:

1 nella frase presa dal dizionario Sabatini Coletti "_una persona sulla cui onestà ho molti dubbi_", onestà non è il soggetto, e poi, se non mi sbaglio,  non esiste la regola che il complemento di specificazione deve appartenere solo al soggetto e non a un altro complemento. Infatti questa frase dal dizionario è del tutto analoga alla frase in questione

2 se la secondafrase  è corretta, lo deve essere anche la prima, sono identiche, cosi come "di cui" cambia in "del quale" cosi cambia in "il cui +sostantivo" sensa cambiare dal punto di vista grammaticale, rimanendo sempre complemento di specificazione


----------



## stella_maris_74

Irina=) said:


> 1 nella frase presa dal dizionario Sabatini Coletti "_una persona sulla cui onestà ho molti dubbi_", onestà non è il soggetto, e poi, se non mi sbaglio,  non esiste la regola che il complemento di specificazione deve appartenere solo al soggetto e non a un altro complemento. Infatti questa frase dal dizionario è del tutto analoga alla frase in questione



"Sulla cui onestà" è un complemento indiretto introdotto dalla preposizione "su". Non è quindi un complemento oggetto diretto, e il problema con la frase 

E` una persona i cui problemi  conosco. 

è, come spiegavo prima, che "i cui problemi" è complemento oggetto di "conosco".
"Cui" è complemento di specificazione della parola "problemi", "problemi" a sua volta è il complemento oggetto di "conosco", e questa concatenazione in italiano non funziona. Ecco tutto


----------



## Irina=)

ma nooooo
guarda: 

una persona sulla cui onestà ho molti dubbi
io (soggetto) ho (predicato) dubbi (complemento diretto) sull'onesta (complemento di argomento) di quella persona (complemento di specificazione)


----------



## stella_maris_74

E quindi? 

Ciò che hai scritto non contraddice quello che io ho detto 

io (soggetto) ho (predicato) *dubbi  (complemento diretto)* sull'onesta (complemento di argomento) di quella  persona (complemento di specificazione) 

Il complemento oggetto qui è "dubbi". Non la locuzione contenente il "cui". Quindi, nessun problema.

Rassegnati, Irina, 
E` una persona i cui problemi  conosco. 


non funziona, mi spiace


----------



## marmok

stella_maris_74 said:


> La differenza fondamentale è che in tutti questi esempi la locuzione contenente "cui" forma il soggetto della frase che la segue:
> 
> il territorio [della quale] coincide...
> la messa in posto [dei quali] ha accompagnato...
> la successiva accrezione [delle quali] ha dato luogo...
> 
> Invece nell'esempio che ha dato inizio al thread la locuzione contenente "cui" è *complemento oggetto diretto* della frase che la segue.
> 
> 1. E` una persona i cui problemi conosco. = io conosco i problemi (c. oggetto) di questa persona (c. di specificazione)
> 2. E` una persona di cui conosco i problemi." = idem come sopra
> 
> ecco perché la costruzione, nel primo dei tuoi esempi qui sopra, suona strana e non corretta.
> Se fosse stata: _E' una persona i cui problemi sono stati portati alla mia attenzione_, ad esempio,
> 
> "i cui problemi" sarebbe soggetto della frase che viene dopo, e quindi suonerebbe sicuramente giusto.
> 
> Lascio eventuali considerazioni più dettagliate a qualcuno più esperto di me


 
Concordo


----------



## effeundici

Mah, interessante. 

Direi che un dato abbastanza certo è l'assenza o assoluta rarità di questa forma nell'italiano reale.

Però, a rigor di logica e di grammatica, non riesco a trovarci un errore.

_Una persona i cui problemi = una persona della quale i problemi ..._

A questo punto tutti gli italiani utilizzano problemi come soggetto. Ma non riesco a capire cosa potrebbe impedire di utilizzarlo come complemento oggetto.


----------



## stella_maris_74

Confidiamo in San Necsus, che si presenti al più presto


----------



## Irina=)

non ho capito

1 "questa concatenazione in italiano non funziona"

2 perché il complemento oggetto piò avere il complemento di specificazione in forma "del quale" e non "il cui + sostantivo" 

3 nella seconda frase in questione "è una persona di cui conosco i problemi" problemi non sono forse complemento oggetto? che differenza  tra queste due frasi??


----------



## Irina=)

ok, speriamo in lui, nel frattempo ringrazio di cuore tutti.


----------



## effeundici

Carissimi, ma la frase:

_Una persona, il cui nome conosco ma non rivelo_

secondo voi cos'ha che non va?


----------



## Irina=)

Quindi è uno dei santi martiri il cui nome conosco fin da quando ero bambino piccolo. - la frase trovata nella rete

Il giudice, con riguardo alle condizioni economiche dell'affittuario, puт disporre il pagamento rateale del fitto se per un caso fortuito ordinario, le cui conseguenze l'affittuario ha assunte a suo carico, si verifica la perdita di almeno la metа dei frutti del fondo. - trovato nel codice civile italiano


----------



## Associazione Calcio Milan

http://www.mauriziopistone.it/testi/discussioni/gramm04_cui.html


> 1. Complemento di specificazione (di) cui: La forma senza preposizione si trova abbastanza frequentemente, quando è immediatamente seguita dal suo sostantivo


 E` una persona i cui problemi conosco. WRONG cui si riferisce a persona e non e seguito dal sostantivo a cui si riferisce. 





> 1. Complemento di specificazione (di) cui: Quando invece il sostantivo dal quale dipende è lontano, abbiamo regolarmente:di cui


 E` una persona di cui conosco i problemi.RIGTH perchè il sostantivo è lontano c'e' di mezzo il &quot;DI&quot;. Forse ci siamo.


----------



## stella_maris_74

effeundici said:


> Carissimi, ma la frase:
> 
> _Una persona, il cui nome conosco ma non rivelo_
> 
> secondo voi cos'ha che non va?



Questa proposizione funziona, ma al mio orecchio solo perché la relativa è formulata come una incidentale:
_Una persona*, il cui nome conosco ma non rivelo,* mi ha riferito che...

_Mentre invece: "_E' una persona i cui problemi  conosco._" è una frase che non direi mai, preferendo senza dubbio la forma ""_E' una persona di cui (ma meglio: della quale) conosco__ i problemi  __._"
Ripeto, è una questione di orecchio a prescindere dall'eventuale correttezza grammaticale/sintattica (infatti sin dall'inizio ho detto: non _suona _corretta, non _funziona_), sulla quale spero ancora che si esprima uno dei nostri esperti


----------



## Necsus

Neanche a me piace la costruzione e dovendola usare la limiterei agli incisi, ma non mi risultano regole che la vietino. Direi che è effettivamente solo una 'questione di orecchio', dovuta al fatto che _nome_ è il complemento oggetto, _la cui_ collocazione naturale sarebbe dopo il verbo retto dal relativo (una persona di cui conosco il nome). Questi sono gli esempi forniti nella grammatica Dardano-Trifone [7,5]:
- un soldato il cui coraggio (= il coraggio del quale) è straordinario;
- un'attrice il cui nome (= il nome della quale) ora mi sfugge;
- avvenimenti le cui conseguenze (= le conseguenze delle quali) non si possono prevedere.


----------



## stella_maris_74

Necsus said:


> Neanche a me piace la costruzione e dovendola usare la limiterei agli incisi, ma non mi risultano regole che la vietino. Direi che è effettivamente solo una 'questione di orecchio', dovuta al fatto che _nome_ è il complemento oggetto, _la cui_ collocazione naturale sarebbe dopo il verbo retto dal relativo (una persona di cui conosco il nome). Questi sono gli esempi forniti nella grammatica Dardano-Trifone [7,5]:
> - un soldato il cui coraggio (= il coraggio del quale) è straordinario;
> - un'attrice il cui nome (= il nome della quale) ora mi sfugge;
> - avvenimenti le cui conseguenze (= le conseguenze delle quali) non si possono prevedere.



Grazie, Nec 
Negli esempi della grammatica Dardano-Trifone, comunque, siamo ancora nel caso in cui "il (cui) coraggio", "il (cui) nome" e "le (cui) conseguenze" formano il soggetto della frase che viene dopo, e non il complemento oggetto.

Nemmeno io sono riuscita a trovare regole che vietino questa seconda costruzione, ma nemmeno esempi convincenti che la autorizzino, se non limitandola agli incisi come abbiamo detto.


----------



## matoupaschat

Associazione Calcio Milan said:


> http://www.mauriziopistone.it/testi/discussioni/gramm04_cui.html E` una persona i cui problemi conosco. WRONG cui si riferisce a persona e non e seguito dal sostantivo a cui si riferisce. E` una persona di cui conosco i problemi.RIGTH perchè il sostantivo è lontano c'e' di mezzo il &quot;DI&quot;. Forse ci siamo.


Mah!!! Secondo il link da te fornito, "è una persona i cui problemi conosco" è esatto, perché *cui* si riferisce a *problemi.* Basta leggere gli esempi per capire cosa significa "riferirsi".


----------



## Irina=)

Grazie mille Necsus e Stella!!

Dunque, la frase dal CC che ha il complemento oggetto con il pronome cui che forma complemento di specificazione, è corretta?

Il giudice, con riguardo alle condizioni economiche dell'affittuario, puт disporre il pagamento rateale del fitto se per un caso fortuito ordinario, le cui conseguenze l'affittuario ha assunte a suo carico, si verifica la perdita di almeno la metа dei frutti del fondo. - trovato nel codice civile italiano


----------



## stella_maris_74

Irina=) said:


> Dunque, la frase dal CC che ha il complemento oggetto con il pronome cui che forma complemento di specificazione, è corretta?
> 
> Il giudice, con riguardo alle condizioni economiche dell'affittuario, puт disporre il pagamento rateale del fitto se per un caso fortuito ordinario*, le cui conseguenze l'affittuario ha assunte a suo carico, *si verifica la perdita di almeno la metа dei frutti del fondo. - trovato nel codice civile italiano



Anche in questo caso, si tratta di una incidentale (racchiusa tra due virgole).
Sia io che Necsus abbiamo detto che la costruzione suona corretta quando è limitata agli incisi.

La stessa frase, costruita così:

_E' un caso fortuito, le cui conseguenze paga l'affittuario._

mi suona sempre peggiore rispetto a:

_ E' un caso fortuito, di cui l'affittuario paga le conseguenze._

E' una questione, se non di correttezza, per lo meno di stile.


----------



## matoupaschat

Necsus said:


> Direi che è effettivamente solo una 'questione di orecchio', dovuta al fatto che _nome_ è il complemento oggetto, _la cui_ collocazione naturale sarebbe dopo il verbo retto dal relativo (una persona di cui conosco il nome).


E l'orecchio è sede dell'equilibrio. Se non c'è qualcosa che segue il verbo, ho l'impressione di essere sull'orlo di un precipizio e mi vengono i vertigini. Comunque basta poco per farli sparire, come nell'esempio fornito da F11: _Una persona, il cui nome conosco ma non rivelo_


----------



## stella_maris_74

matoupaschat said:


> mi vengono le vertigini. Comunque basta poco per farle sparire, come nell'esempio fornito da F11: _Una persona, il cui nome conosco ma non rivelo_



Non proprio. La frase di F11 è incompleta. Perché abbia senso e suoni bene, dev'esserci qualcosa prima oppure qualcosa dopo.

_Una persona*, il cui nome conosco ma non rivelo,* mi ha riferito che...

_come nell'esempio che ho fatto prima (incidentale). 
Oppure:

_ Ho incontrato una persona, il cui nome conosco ma non rivelo._

che è accettabile ma per qualche motivo già perde di stile se la trasformiamo in:

_Ho incontrato una persona, il cui nome conosco._

In quest'ultimo caso, non userei questa costruzione ma quest'altra:

_Ho incontrato una persona di cui conosco il nome.

_Ancora, esempio simile: _Ho incontrato una persona, il cui nome non ricordo._  (non mi suona proprio!)
_Ho incontrato una persona__ di cui non ricordo il nome._ (suona perfetta)


----------

